# ARB Bull Bar Bumper for Toyota Tacoma



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Have you tried colorado4x4.org? (edit) just noticed you're in MT. not sure what they have, but there must be better sites to find it.


Make sure you get an aluminum one. I don't think you wan t a lot of extra wieght out front on that little truck.

Dave


----------



## DirtyWater (Jul 19, 2006)

If you get a steel bumper, you will need to upgrade the front coilover springs and\or preload it with a 1.25" spacer. You can also add another 1.25" spacer on top to level it if needed. Plenty of relatively cheap options up front.

These guys http://www.wheelersoffroad.com have good diy\bolt on stuff at a good price. They hooked me up front and back on my '01 Taco.


----------



## stillwaterpaddler (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the help, found a bumper at Wheelers Off Road in Grants Pass Oregon. They are very helpful.


----------

